# fathers day ballistics



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Made 2 big blocks of "ballistics gel" wed. and did some 357mag round comparison to see which I wanted to hunt with.

Shot out of my interarms dragoon 12" 357mag SAA
the tree rounds used are: hornady 140g xtp, Barnes 140g pb free HP, Winchester 125g sphp

(Can't say where or how I got the ballistics gel but its awesome!)

The Barnes blew the other two out of the water! Full expansion and over 30" of penitration. The hornady went 20" exactly (stopped at back of tub) with fragmentation. The Winchester went 15" full expantion and fragmentation. Pictures to follow.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

1, Top photo shows left to right: hornady xtp, win Soho, Barnes full copper HP
2, top to bottom wound channels: Barnes, win., hornady shot right to left 
3, top to bottom: Barnes, win., hornady. Shot left to right

-Note- inside the ballistics gel was a 1" thick (folded 90* to sit flat in tub) slab of very dense clay like material for added density to help replicate deer hide and bone. The gel was inside a plastic container(it wouldn't come out) and a non plastic tubbed square of gel behind the main block.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Also shot a milk jug full of paintballs with the jshp


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

*Fathrs Day*

? Have you run the rounds thru a crony? An how many yrds was the test jel from muzzle? Dont matter on the FPS, The JHP an Half jacket look effectiv to me, :thumbsup: Dude looks like you had a nice Fathers Day :yes:, ole Carver


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

25 yards, no crony(unless someone that has one would like to play with it...I'd like to get with someone that reloads and make some hot rounds.
I had an awesome fathers day..got to hang out with my my family and eat good, then shoot stuff!


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I would think the plastic would have skewed your test results for expansion and fragmentation the same as clothing would and does.

neat test and pretty good results. I just wonder if the bullets would perform differently if not first contacting a hard plastic (which I know is not "hard" to a bullet but can certainly skew results)


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sure it does a little but I was purely looking for penitration and expansion for hunting. I wanted to see which of the three would go the deepist and the Barnes did so three third in a row. It was pretty fun to see and sounded likes a deer being shot with that thud..


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

kenny senter said:


> I would think the plastic would have skewed your test results for expansion and fragmentation the same as clothing would and does.


While it technically doesn't have actual validity, I would say its good enough. If you really wanted to be technical you could criticize the lack of calibration and not following the FBI gel formula to a tee. Not to mention that Kinder and Knox are the gold standard in ballistic gel. However, for generalization purposes this is fine.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

The jel blocks tells us that the power ball ammo is a great home defence :thumbsup: The 140 gr fmjhp, would indeed do better on pentration:yes: The half jacket soft tip hollow point would be in my book multipurp home or hunting round to a limit of game size an distance, only my fumbling bumblin. There are some great hand loaders in our forum that could build much better than myself. An input on the great 357 mag cal an hunting loads Im all ears LOL :yes:,,, ole Carver Gr wieght, Pressure, an fps for ultimate performance


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

very cool tests


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

kenny senter said:


> I would think the plastic would have skewed your test results for expansion and fragmentation the same as clothing would and does.
> 
> neat test and pretty good results. I just wonder if the bullets would perform differently if not first contacting a hard plastic (which I know is not "hard" to a bullet but can certainly skew results)


As long as they are all shot through the plastic, why does it matter? No it is not a perfect ballistic gell comparison but ballistic gell is no where near perfect test on how a bullet does in an animal either.

As long as all bullets are tested from the same distance and shot into the same material it will give you a pretty good comparison IMO.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Why is the Gel so secret? It's gel??*


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

stupid question - how in the world did you get 1 photo, much less 4, of the milk jug exploding?! that's a cool way to spend some time right there. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *Why is the Gel so secret? It's gel??*


The gel can have variations in consistency and must be properly calibrated. The FBI formula requires a certain distance of penetration with a BB gun at a certain FPS. The reason they do this is to make sure that every test that is performed with ballistic gel is truly comparable to other tests.

Think of the ballistic gel as a ruler, but in this case its measuring wound ballistics. If my ruler is made with hash marks that are say a 10th of an inch off then I wouldn't be comfortable using it.

As for the actual formula I can't find it off-hand at the moment. On a a side note, the FBI isn't the only game in town, the border patrol has their own ballistic wound standards.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *Why is the Gel so secret? It's gel??*


Its where and how I got it that's so secret...lol (work related) jakeC-shhh

The 4 pictures are from a video my brother took..not sure how the pictures appeared..


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> The gel can have variations in consistency and must be properly calibrated. The FBI formula requires a certain distance of penetration with a BB gun at a certain FPS. The reason they do this is to make sure that every test that is performed with ballistic gel is truly comparable to other tests.
> 
> Think of the ballistic gel as a ruler, but in this case its measuring wound ballistics. If my ruler is made with hash marks that are say a 10th of an inch off then I wouldn't be comfortable using it.
> 
> As for the actual formula I can't find it off-hand at the moment. On a a side note, the FBI isn't the only game in town, the border patrol has their own ballistic wound standards.


Its not technically ballistics gel...so there is no calabrating. But, since all three bullets were shot at the same distance into the same mass, the bullets tell the story..


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Officl jell or not I like the results of the diff ammo, Gives the urge to test more paint balls LOL, Was some grate test an pics of the demo,,,:thumbup: ole carver


----------

